# Perdu De Vue



## lufograf (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je sais ce forum est vaste et mon appel au secours risque de passer inaper&#231;u ! :rose: 
Pourtant depuis maintenant 36h j'ai perdu mon NED de compagnie... Son signalement est assez simple puisqu'il arbore fi&#232;rement une couleur verd&#226;tre et une sorte de bonnet d&#233;rob&#233; &#224; un vieux type en barbe blanche.

J'ai fait une d&#233;claration &#224; la police mais sont pas tr&#232;s compr&#233;hensif. C'est quand j'ai dit :_"1m20, tout vert"_ qu'ils ont commenc&#233; &#224; mal me regarder ! :mouais: 
Pourtant j'ai plusieurs hypoth&#232;ses inqui&#233;tantes : 

*1)* Un esp&#232;ce de d&#233;g&#233;n&#233;r&#233; de Xingar, dont la moralit&#233; (d&#233;j&#224; douteuse) aurait totalement chavir&#233; apr&#232;s leur humiliation dans l'ar&#232;ne Wotca, serait &#224; l'origine de cette disparition atroce.  


Nexka a dit:


> Bon c'est Ned alors maintenant le chef des MerGueZ??
> Promis on vous ach&#233;vera sans douleur :rateau:





*2)* Une de ses nombreuses fan le s&#233;questre (le pauvre ! ) dans une cave, pour se faire refaire le popotin.







*3)* Il a confondu sa super brosse &#224; dent &#233;lectrique avec son sabre laser...


*4)* Il a tout pourri son profil et peut plus s'logger, mais personne ne peut l'aider parce que Benjamin est en vacances et que de toutes fa&#231;ons tout le monde s'en fout...


*5)* Son suchi &#224; fini par trouver une issue et il est mort dans son vomi.


NED a dit:


> Allez bouffer Japonais, voir que les makis sont pas choukart, mais les manger quand m&#234;me...
> PAS BIEN DU TOUT  C'est mon estomac qui vous le dis....




Bref vous comprendrez mon angoisse... 
Donc le moindre indice ou la plus insignifiante d&#233;lation peut nous aider.

D'avance merci.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> *4)* Il a tout pourri son profil et peut plus s'logger, mais personne ne peut l'aider parce que Benjamin est en vacances et que de toutes façons tout le monde s'en fout...


Il a changé une info dans son profil et depuis il ne peut plus poster... :hein:
Il a envoyé des MP aux admins, mais pour l'instant...


----------



## lufograf (7 Mars 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Il a envoyé des MP aux admins, mais pour l'instant...




Pff !   C'est une conspiration !


----------



## mado (8 Mars 2007)

Je me d&#233;voue pour lui faire passer du caf&#233;. Au risque d'aggraver son mal de dos..

(dites, j'ai eu un mp de lui, vous croyez que je suis admin ? )


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

mado a dit:


> (...)
> 
> (dites, j'ai eu un mp de lui, vous croyez que je suis admin ? )


Je suis plusieurs fois admin, alors...


----------



## lufograf (8 Mars 2007)

Mado en tant que MerGueZ je pense que tu es admise, pour l'admin je sais pô !


----------



## divoli (8 Mars 2007)

Non non, rien de tout &#231;a, la v&#233;rit&#233; est ailleurs. Marre de MacG&#233;, d&#233;boires sentimentaux, il a sombr&#233; dans l'alcool. :afraid: 

Bref, pas beau &#224; voir, tout &#231;a...


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Pff !   C'est une conspiration !


Bon... et en attendant, si au lieu de montrer les fesses des blondes des autres...  :love: 
Tu t'occupais de "ma" rouquine ?!...  



_Oui, je sais je te harc&#232;le !..._


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je sais ce forum est vaste et mon appel au secours risque de passer inaperçu ! :rose:
> Pourtant depuis maintenant 36h j'ai perdu mon NED de compagnie... Son signalement est assez simple puisqu'il arbore fièrement une couleur verdâtre et une sorte de bonnet dérobé à un vieux type en barbe blanche.
> ...



 Difficile de disposer d'informations fiables en ce moment, en effet... :hein: 

 On raconte parfois qu'il pense être encore *en décembre*, effectivement... 
 Mais il se murmure aussi qu'il serait plutôt *en vacances quelque part à la campagne*... :affraid: 
 Alors que d'autres sources penchent plutôt en faveur d'expérimentations sur *un nouveau concept artistique*... :mouais:  




 Devant tant de mystères, aucune certitude, donc...


----------



## lufograf (8 Mars 2007)

divoli a dit:


> image de débauche


:affraid: Un mythe s'effondre...

Remarque c''est sûrement bientôt à ça qu'il risque de ressembler, si personne ne fait rien ! :hein:  Dans son profil c'est quand même marqué accro à Macgé ! Là le sevrage est carrément brutal ! 

Faut créer un comité de soutien ! Genre :


----------



## Nexka (8 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> *1)* Un espèce de dégénéré de Xingar, dont la moralité (déjà douteuse) aurait totalement chaviré après leur humiliation dans l'arène Wotca, serait à l'origine de cette disparition atroce.



Ah non c'est pas moi  

Maintenant que je suis la cheffe des MerGueZ, j'ai besoin d'un super maitre Jedi dans mon équipe :love: 
Alors il faut absolument le retrouver!!! :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (8 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> :affraid: Un mythe s'effondre...
> 
> Remarque c''est sûrement bientôt à ça qu'il risque de ressembler, si personne ne fait rien ! :hein:  Dans son profil c'est quand même marqué accro à Macgé ! Là le sevrage est carrément brutal !
> 
> Faut créer un comité de soutien ! Genre :



Je l'ajoute de suite dans ma signature.


LIBÉREZ NOTRE NED ! LIBÉREZ NOTRE NED ! REMBOURSER NOS INVITATIONS ! LIBÉREZ NOTRE NED !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

C'est qui NED?


----------



## tirhum (8 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est qui NED?


Aussi laid que toi, mais en vert...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Et moins b&#234;te aussi.


----------



## lufograf (8 Mars 2007)

Dans la série "enfonçons le clou":

Et vachement plus habile de ses petits doigts. :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (8 Mars 2007)

Je sais pas, j'ai pas eu l'occasion de me faire tripoter par Bobby encore


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Mars 2007)

Vous n'&#234;tes qu'une bande de chiens galeux sans reconnaissance, rien de plus.
Je vous pr&#233;viens, d&#233;s que Benjamin rentre de vacances &#231;a va chier!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2007)

Je te trouve bien hardi pour pr&#233;sumer de son &#233;ventuelle constipation&#8230; je ne vois pas pourquoi il aurait d&#251; se retenir jusqu'&#224; son retour


----------



## Redoch (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4196131 a dit:
			
		

> Je te trouve bien hardi pour pr&#233;sumer de son &#233;ventuelle constipation&#8230; je ne vois pas pourquoi il aurait d&#251; se retenir jusqu'&#224; son retour



 

Pas de panique, NED, il va bien , on discutait encore ensemble il y a une heure,
Il n'aurait plus de compte MacG  donc il attend le retour du grand manitou​


----------



## Bassman (9 Mars 2007)

Il est tomb&#233; dans une faille dimensionnelle ou quoi pour que son compte implose comme &#231;a ?

Et quand est ce que le compte de Bobby fait pareil ? 

J'ai d'ailleurs une liste de gens a soumettre a Benj' pour l'implosion de leur compte


----------



## silvio (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196695 a dit:
			
		

> Il est tombé dans une faille dimensionnelle ou quoi pour que son compte implose comme ça ?
> 
> Et quand est ce que le compte de Bobby fait pareil ?
> 
> J'ai d'ailleurs une liste de gens a soumettre a Benj' pour l'implosion de leur compte


On veut bien les noms ... Bobby, c'est vrai que ça parait une bonne idée 
Mais avant tout, on veut le retour de Ned fissa : y a baston demain !!!! :affraid:


----------



## lufograf (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196695 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand est ce que le compte de Bobby fait pareil ?
> J'ai d'ailleurs une liste de gens a soumettre a Benj' pour l'implosion de leur compte




Pour les noms j'en ai aussi ! au hasard Bobby !  




silvio a dit:


> Mais avant tout, on veut le retour de Ned fissa : y a baston demain !!!! :affraid:



Pour Ned, rallie toi à la cause et arbore fièrement ton badge made in [MerGueZ] :

http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nedik9.jpg


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Pas de panique, NED, il va bien , on discutait encore ensemble il y a une heure,
> Il n'aurait plus de compte MacG  donc il attend le retour du grand manitou​



_NED a changé son adresse mail un truc comme ça 

mais je confirme : Ned est moins doué en photo que Bobby mais plus habile de ses doigts (c'est Doc qui m'a raconté Bobby, je f'rais pas le fier à ta place ! )_


----------



## lufograf (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4196096 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas, j'ai pas eu l'occasion de me faire tripoter par Bobby encore




C'est rassurant, ça prouve au moins que tu n'as pas de tendances masochistes !


----------



## silvio (9 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4196953 a dit:
			
		

> _NED a changé son adresse mail un truc comme ça
> 
> mais je confirme : Ned est moins doué en photo que Bobby mais plus habile de ses doigts (c'est Doc qui m'a raconté Bobby, je f'rais pas le fier à ta place ! )_



Un jour la p'tite Huguette ...


----------



## N°6 (9 Mars 2007)

silvio a dit:


> Mais avant tout, on veut le retour de Ned fissa : y a baston demain !!!! :affraid:



Les absents ont toujours tort... on le butera en premier...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

Ah tiens j'avais pas fait gaffe, on s'&#233;clate dans le coin. 

Je vous pr&#233;viens j'ai not&#233; tous les noms, cette histoire ira loin, TRES LOIN!!!!!


----------



## N°6 (9 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah tiens j'avais pas fait gaffe, on s'éclate dans le coin.
> 
> Je vous préviens j'ai noté tous les noms, cette histoire ira loin, TRES LOIN!!!!!



C'est la faute à NED m'sieur !


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> C'est la faute à NED m'sieur !


Et toi tu prendras plus pour tentative de délation!


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2007)

Oh hé, la délation n'est pas réservée aux pustules et aux nains à tête de smileys.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Mars 2007)

Redoch a dit:


> Pas de panique, NED, il va bien ,​



Ben moi j'étais pas inquiet.:rateau:


----------



## Grug (9 Mars 2007)

il est pas l&#224; NED ?

nan pasque faudrait qu'il essuie les traces de pas qu'il laisse dans les signatures


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Mars 2007)

Après communication télépathique sur iChat avec *notre maître jedi*, il semble bien qu'il ait pratiquement disparu de nos forums, et qu'il soit désormais perdu quelque part dans une dimension parallèle...  







​ 



   Bien entendu, je rejoins son comité de soutien! 



 
  Libérez notre camarade!!!...  ​


----------



## lufograf (13 Mars 2007)

Mes amis, mes frères,

C'est l'âme ébranlée et la langue baveuse que je me présente à vous en ces heures sombres... En effet mon enquête m'a mené sur une tragique découverte. Un gang de désaxé s'en serait pris (à plusieurs évidemment les lâches  ) sur notre bien aimé Ned.
Il serait mort dans d'atroces conditions puisqu'un des jeunes loubards (fort de certaines accointances) se serait même acharné sur sa dépouille...
Ceci est déjà bien triste mais quand l'ironie du sort montre qu'il est mort le jour même de son anniversaire :affraid: on ne peut qu'en déduire une chose : il s'agit d'un horrible complot ourdi par un secte rampante dont nous ne connaitrons sans doute jamais tous les véritables acteurs...

La triste vérité :



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4198708 a dit:
			
		

> Nato (9 + 3) attaque NED (4 + 4). Ned va mourrir, mais dans un dernier souffle, il confie que la force est avec lui.





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4198708 a dit:
			
		

> DarkTintin agit, mais Ned est déjà mort depuis un moment. DarkTintin devrait arrêter le Lexomil.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2007)

C'est bon, je crois que *le maître jedi* s'est rematérialisé.


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2007)

Sur ? Parce que sinon il aurait post&#233; un coucou.

Il est encore retenu en otage a mon avis&#8230;


C'est un peu not' Florence Aubenas a nous, en plus vert et plus moche


----------



## lufograf (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202595 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ? Parce que sinon il aurait posté un coucou.
> 
> Il est encore retenu en otage a mon avis
> 
> ...




l'saloupiot !!    l'es bien capable de nous revenir tout bronzé !


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202595 a dit:
			
		

> Sur ? Parce que sinon il aurait posté un coucou.
> 
> Il est encore retenu en otage a mon avis
> 
> ...



 J'attends en effet confirmation de l'intéressé avant de modifier ma signature, mais *son profil* semble indiquer que tout est rentré dans l'ordre. 

 Bon, OK, Florence Aubenas est plus photogénique... :rose:  
 Mais d'un autre côté, pour ce qui est de se perdre dans une faille spatio-temporelle d'un forum, je trouve que *notre jedi aux oreilles pointues* avait largement plus la tête de l'emploi, justement!...   



lufograf a dit:


> l'saloupiot !!    l'es bien capable de nous revenir tout bronzé !



 Encore plus verdâtre, tu veux dire???... :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## N°6 (14 Mars 2007)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'attends en effet confirmation de l'intéressé avant de modifier ma signature



Pareil...


----------



## lufograf (14 Mars 2007)

N&#176;6;4202624 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil...



Pff !  
D'abord toi t'es du c&#244;t&#233; obscur, donc  si c'est pour d&#233;tourner de noble cause et *recycler* les bonnes id&#233;es il vaut mieux que tu retourne l&#224; d'o&#249; tu viens...


----------



## N°6 (14 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> Pff !
> D'abord toi t'es du côté obscur, donc  si c'est pour détourner de noble cause et *recycler* les bonnes idées il vaut mieux que tu retourne là d'où tu viens...




Attention, je pourrais être tenté d'aller répondre à certaines questions que tu te poses dans tes vieux sujets...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Je confirme, que je ne suis pas le d&#233;put&#233; Julia, mais qu'effectivement, ma derni&#232;re intervention aupr&#232;s des forces rebelles a port&#233; ses fruits. Il est libre. A priori. Le temps qu'ils lui recousent tout ce qu'ils lui avaient supprim&#233; et qui d&#233;passait, &#231;a ne devrait pas &#234;tre long. Juste que le toubib fra&#238;chement dipl&#244;m&#233; de sa premi&#232;re ann&#233;e de m&#233;decine effectu&#233;e &#224; l'universit&#233; de campagne de St-Jean-Pied-de-Porc lui avait initialement refix&#233; les parties g&#233;nitales &#224; la place de l'oreille gauche&#8230; Soit disant que chez le yoda, la ressemblance serait trompeuse. Malgr&#233; tout, &#231;a reste g&#234;nant de se faire cracher &#224; la gueule quand on lui parle doucement &#224; l'oreille :mouais:

A suivre, donc !


----------



## Bassman (14 Mars 2007)

De biens bonnes nouvelles en sommes


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4202799 a dit:
			
		

> De biens bonnes nouvelles en sommes


[MODE=PONK]Oh oui, il va pouvoir repartir &#224; WOTCA pour une bonne bataille![/MODE]

Nan?

Somme, bataille...

Toujours pas?
Bon OK.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> [MODE=PONK]Oh oui, il va pouvoir repartir à WOTCA pour une bonne bataille![/MODE]


Comme tous ceux qui ont un jour dis "Fontaine..."
et furent pourtant là au lever de rideau.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*Je suis enfin reviendu !!!

Apres un long périple dans les failles temporelles de l'internet....
Ce fut terrible, mais la Force est avec moi 
 

Je tiens donc a remercier tous mes amis 
et tous ceux qui m'on soutenus dans cette longue épreuve.

Merci pour le comité de soutien "Touche pas a mon NED" et tout ceux qui ont fait en sorte que ca se débloque. Thank you les admins et notament Cl97 et Benjamin et Bengili et....

Voilà ca fait plaisir d'être de retour aux bercailles !
:love: :love: :love: 

  *​


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Je tiens donc a remercier tous mes amis
> et tous ceux qui m'on soutenus dans cette longue épreuve.




De rien, mais j'ai rien fait moi.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> De rien, mais j'ai rien fait moi.



Ba tu vois, même toi je t'aime :love: 
Fais moi un gros BIIIISOUUUU !!!!
Dans mes bras.....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## lufograf (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ba tu vois, même toi je t'aime :love:
> Fais moi un gros BIIIISOUUUU !!!!
> Dans mes bras.....:love: :love: :love:




Ça y est il nous couv' le syndrome de Stockholm !!! :affraid:  



Bienvenue chez toi Ned !!


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Bon ba on va pouvoir fermer !

*BACKYYYYYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!
BASSOU ??????
 *


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Ouais NED&#8230; Appelle Bassou pour qu'il ferme 


(T'ont pas tout bien remont&#233; on dirait, hein ? )


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4203592 a dit:
			
		

> (T'ont pas tout bien remonté on dirait, hein ? )[/COLOR]



2 semazines de sevrage ca fait beaucoup...faut remonter la pente par paliers....


----------



## N°6 (15 Mars 2007)

silviooooooooo ?


----------



## Nexka (15 Mars 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> silviooooooooo ?



  

Oui Silvio, tu es encore une fois en train de gagner,  Reviens


----------



## N°6 (16 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Oui Silvio, tu es encore une fois en train de gagner,  Reviens




Hé ! Je l'ai vu le premier !


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2007)

Yes Silvio il est trop fort... héhé !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> *Je suis enfin reviendu !!!
> 
> Apres un long périple dans les failles temporelles de l'internet....
> Ce fut terrible, mais la Force est avec moi
> ...


N'emp&#234;che que maintenant, c'est Benjamin qu'on a perdu.


----------



## NED (17 Mars 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> N'empêche que maintenant, c'est Benjamin qu'on a perdu.



Hé ouais, c'est vrai ca, sans rire. Qu'est-ce qu'il devient le Benjimin, ca fait effectivement un moment qu'il n'a pas réapparut???
 
:mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mars 2007)

*COMMENT ÇA*
personne ne me cherchait ?!?!???

Tant pis c'est pas grave, je suis là quand même.






:hein:


----------



## Grug (18 Mars 2007)

T'arrives trop t&#244;t, l&#224; on cherche Benjamin !


----------



## lufograf (18 Mars 2007)

c'est qui tout ces anonymes ? :sleep: 
pff ! C'est m&#234;me pas des MerGueZ, je parie !


----------



## NED (18 Mars 2007)

lufograf a dit:


> c'est qui tout ces anonymes ? :sleep:
> pff ! C'est même pas des MerGueZ, je parie !



Ha ouais.....trop nuls !!!
Bhouuuuuuu !
:rateau:


----------

